# Do you love your parents?



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if I feel love for mine. My mum tells me she loves me and I say that I love her but I don't think I feel loved or love. I think I lie because I don't want to upset her or have her ditch me.


----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

Absolutely I do. My parents are incredible incredible people.


----------



## Celestial Rhapsody (Feb 28, 2012)

Well for me, I love my parents. They are my rock and have been supportive through everything I've been through and they are still here for me. If you don't know how you feel . . . Is this new for you? Have you always felt this indifferent towards your parents? If it's new, then this indifference can be a sign of anxiety and depression called emotional numbness. If it's not new . . . I have a friend who says that he doesn't even know his parents (which is false he talks to them on the phone). Some people just don't have a close relationship with their parents and it sometimes borders on hate. Some people just don't care - I'm pretty sure you love your parents, you're probably just going through a rough patch emotional wise.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes... If it weren't for them, I would probably be dead by now.

I feel for people who don't have a good connection with their parents..


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think I don't really have a close relationship with my parents. I mean I see them and talk to them, but I never really tell them anything personal about myself. I often feel criticised by my mum. I also often feel controlled by what they say.

And I sometimes feel jealous of people when they say they have a close relationship with their parents.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

yeah i do..!! my parents are very good people...i had hated them before though..but now m sorry..they have changed a lot..i love them very much


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

i dont love my parents, but as i am growing older. i feel sorry for them, they didn't earn my love by beating the hell out of me and humiliating me  , i doubt i'd shed a tear when they die, but who knows, the world is full of surprises, i still pay them a visit every once in a while though.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

My mother's a saint, I love her to infinity and beyond. Dad can be a real a*hole, he's far from perfect but he loves me to death and it's mutual. I'd do anything for them.
It's sad when people have terrible relationships with their parents =[


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i love my mom. my dad passed when i was a kid, but i love him too.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a really strange relationship with my parents. I love them, but do not feel comfortable telling them about what I am going through. And they have very little trust in me. Still, they've put up with a lot over the years, so I suppose that has to count for something.


----------



## RoflSaurus (Feb 25, 2012)

Of course I do. Also, my mom could be my twin, personality wise.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I adore my parents. Truly I do. They do everything for me and I'm extreemly grateful. I'd probably die if they weren't around - they're pretty much my only friends as well as parents. <3 and with them around I have no need for anyone else.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

I do love mine, despite everything they have, or have not in most cases, done for me. But I feel you on that, though. I know I love them, but I don't exactly feel it half the time


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

..... I guess I'll be the first one with a different answer.

I don't actually know... my mom died when I was 3 and I have absolutely no memory of her, so I can't quantify on it sadly. 

My father buried then himself with work and would only come home oh 1 night in 1 or 1 1/2 years to which he left us to my grandmother who raised us. He currently has stage 4 cancer (no chance of survival) and I have absolutely no idea how I should feel about it...

To say the least I do love my grandmother to death (I hope she gets better) and my uncle and aunt who were there to push us up through and through as we were growing up, parentless...

and people ask why I'm such an odd kid ehe.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Of course, I love them to pieces and am very thankful for them.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't love my parents, too much happened in order for me to feel close to them.


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

hell no

haha jk


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not sure... definitely, I don't feel close to them...


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I respect them for their efforts to keep me alive but I don't feel close enough to them to say I love them. I pity them, in a way, and I'm too ashamed of their close mindedness to say that I look up to them or anything like that.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i love my mommy and daddy !!


----------



## nonethemore (Oct 18, 2010)

.


----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)

I hate the word 'love'. So vague.
Would I categorize my parents as people I _love_? Under normal circumstances, probably not. But I definitely sympathize with them where there is something to sympathize for. If something tragic happened, I might get emotionally carried away enough to say that I love them.


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

I love them both very much.


----------



## anotherusername (Nov 5, 2011)

As an adult, I understand and see how much they did for me, and, obviously, feel gratitude and deep sympathy to them.

Too bad I never felt really close to them. Like, you know, being able to share personal things, ask for advice about relationships with someone, share your problems - I never did that. It just never feels appropriate or comfortable. We're more like friends than close relatives, I think. Perhaps it has something to do with my fear to be judged, perhaps their personalities contributed to the situation, perhaps something else. 

And I don't think my parents notice any particular "situation" there, I'm pretty normal outside. I talk with them a lot about lighter subjects just fine, do normal stuff with them and so on, they have to reason to suspect I want something else. Which is probably good, I don't want to bring it up with them. If close relationship doesn't work, it just doesn't, and there is little to no point to try fixing it.

I envy people with close relationships in their families. My good friend, a girl, shares all her problems and experiences with her mother, and it sounds so great... Other friend of mine, a guy who suffered lots of family problems after coming out as gay, now is in great relations with his parents, closer and better than ever. And practically anyone else I know has meaningful relationships with parents. Maybe I'm not normal?

I guess that's one of the issues in the foundation of my SA. How are you supposed to be open to people if you never did that even with your parents? Something along these lines, I guess.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

I think Love is a 4 letter word in my family.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'd love them if I did not get the : "Why did we not have an abortion with you".....


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I do have a lot of those days where I'm straight up fed up with them and feel angry and hateful/disgusted towards them but overall my parnets are my parents and if it weren't for them, I definitely wouldn't be where I am today. I need to learn how to respect them for what they have done for me.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I love my dad. I guess. I hate his childish temper and cowardice, I'm not particularly interested in talking to him, and usually I don't feel anything resembling love when he's around. But, I am still capable of having deep compassion for him, and I know that when he dies, it'll tear me apart.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

i love you too but i don't like you all the time--EXACTLY


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't really feel any love for them, no.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

I hate 1 of them more than the other, but I don't find too many people my age that actually like their parents.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Yes. I lost my dad 10 years ago and I have never stopped loving him.


----------



## Celestial Rhapsody (Feb 28, 2012)

dust3000 said:


> I think I don't really have a close relationship with my parents. I mean I see them and talk to them, but I never really tell them anything personal about myself. I often feel criticised by my mum. I also often feel controlled by what they say.
> 
> And I sometimes feel jealous of people when they say they have a close relationship with their parents.


Why don't you try to tell them something personal? I know it's hard to open up to people even those that are suppose to be close to you . . . It's ok if you don't have a close relationship because there are many people who don't get along with their parents at all. But if you want one, then just try to open up to them. It could help.


----------



## dust3000 (Oct 13, 2009)

Celestial Rhapsody said:


> Why don't you try to tell them something personal? I know it's hard to open up to people even those that are suppose to be close to you . . . It's ok if you don't have a close relationship because there are many people who don't get along with their parents at all. But if you want one, then just try to open up to them. It could help.


I find my mum overly critical. I don't want to give her extra things to criticise me about. It seems that whatever I do, it doesn't seem good enough, at least it can always be better. So I don't really trust her to tell more personal things to her.

As for my dad, I don't know. I think I find it hard to be articulate. It seems as though he isn't that interested in the non-personal things I say, or he misunderstands me or he will try to take control of things which I do not want.

I think that's the main reason I don't want to open up to them. I feel afraid. I think they will try to "help" but do so in way that I feel controlled by telling me what I should do. I'm not good at being assertive or standing up to people.


----------



## Funkadelic (Oct 6, 2010)

nonethemore said:


> One of them, the other I couldn't care less about.


Same here.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I don't really care for my mother much, and I hate my father and will be happy when he dies.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't have any really good reasons for _not_ loving them, and yet... like the rest of my family, we're just not close.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I love my parents. I miss my dad a lot (he was rough on me growing up, but given his upbringing, I am actually proud of what he accomplished). He's been gone five years now.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I love my parents. My mom got leukemia when I was 12 (she was 45) and died 5 years later. Wish we had made some home videos of her cause my memory of her has faded greatly. 

I still hold a lot of resentment towards my dad for many things but I deal with it. He has his good side and bad side. We talk on the phone several times a week and my new hobby is needling (small insults here and there) him. I know it's not nice but I get a small amount of sadistic joy from it.

As for my step-mother.....my sister and I are waiting for her death and have made bets as to what year she will kick the bucket.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

LoneLioness said:


> I don't really care for my mother much, and I hate my father and will be happy when he dies.


What prompts these strong feelings?


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

No, I never got to know my dad because my mum wouldn't let him near me as a kid out of her own selfish spiteful reasons. Now im at an age where i dont care about him either way. He did come to visit me once to tell me that he loved me and that i should make an effort to get to know him, pfff.

My mum i cant stand, I dont like her as a person, as a woman or as a mother and wished she'd **** off.


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't understand the concept of love period just assumed it was something people say to seem normal so I guess no. In fact much of the time I hate my parents.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I am actually in very good terms with my parents and I love them. They have been very supportive.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

I never show affection to my parents and I get annoyed when they try to hug me or touch me. I find I don't enjoy being around them and I just don't want to see them anymore. I don't hate them, but I wish I could be more grateful for them.


----------



## Wohwoh (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't feel much for my parents. I don't HATE them or anything but there isn't really there, if ya know what I mean.. And the "L" word is never used here.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I adore my mother. I don't know what I'd do without her.


----------



## rosa1992 (Mar 7, 2012)

i LOVE LOVE my parents... they adopted me when my biological mom didnt want me.. and i will forever be gratefull to them for this act of love...


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ wow. that's really cool.


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

I love Them!


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

srschirm said:


> What prompts these strong feelings?


 My moms crazy and was somewhat abusive in my teen years, I don't hate her tho cuz I live with her. My dad left when I was 7 and never tried to be in my life and just a couple days ago he sent a letter...to my mom saying he wants her back, he does this time to time, never trys to contact me though. Shes made it clear she wants nothing to do with him.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure, I love my parents. My mom is a huge pain in the ***, but she doesn't do anything out of malice, so I still love her.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes. My mother and I are complete opposites, and trying to talk to my dad is pretty much the same as having a conversation with a wall. They're just parents, though. Raised me to be a decent person. I don't know why I ever expected them to be perfect.


----------



## nonesovile (Dec 4, 2011)

I love my parents. I feel I can talk to my mom about anything but my dad just doesn't want to know. I think he's in denial.


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

my mum, i do. she's an amazing woman and i appreciate and i'm grateful for everything she did and still does for me. i wish i could be more like her. i don't know if my love for her is actual love though. i sometimes feel dead on the inside.

with my dad i feel a mixture of resentment, disappointment and indifference towards. he wasn't physically abusive but very emotionally distant and cold. honestly, i don't think i would be able to shed a tear when he pass. i don't want to feel this way but he made me feel this way towards him.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Parents? I thought that was something made up by Hollywood. Snap.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I probably have the worst combination of parents when it comes to SA, an overcriticial mother and a detached father. I couldn't go to either one and talk to them about the other or anything else. I don't think I've ever said I love them and I know they haven't said it to me.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

No, I don't.


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

I love my mom because she is everything I wish I could be. Also, she is the only person who has never given up on me, regardless of what I put her through. Pusuit of Happiness- step aside. My dad, on the otherhand, "washed his hands" of us a long time ago but I honestly think that it was for the absolute best.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I love my mom.


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

I certainly do love my parents.  Aside from caring for me all of these years, they're the reason I haven't wandered off to die thus far. Even my dad - our personalities clash terribly, but we have improved our communication of late and are both attempting to meet half-way.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

I do love my parents. they have tons of issues and certainly haven't been the best parents, but I know how much they love me and that they're among the very few people I can count on to always be there for me. I can't really stand being in the same room as them for more than a few hours, but that's a separate issue...


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

I do, but I will never be able to forgive them for bringing me to this world.


----------



## Sadr00008 (Mar 9, 2012)

Always love your parents as much as you can. you'll never know how long they will stay by your side.


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes I love them both dearly and appreciate all they have done for me.

However, I LIKE my dad. We are now "friends" in our adult lives as opposed to just son/daughter. We play golf and curling, have drinks and can talk about world issues, movies, video games, cooking/recipes etc.

I don't LIKE my mom. We are not friends. I love and appreciate her, but we have nothing in common as individuals. Also she annoys me in that she is so quiet and doormat-like, always agreeing with what is said, saying nothing and only nodding she lacks a personality. She has no interests or stories of her own. I'm sure she has SA, as did I but I have made the efforts to become an individual with opinions, stories, personality and it irritates me that she is so awkward.


----------

